# Where is the best place to run amp power wire through firewall?



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

In the top left corner under the drivers dash there is a big grommet with cables running through it already.​ 
I poked a hole in it, then ran a coat hanger through it and poked a hole out the other side. (it's hollow in the middle kind of like a big bubble).​ 
After that I taped the power line to the coat hanger and pulled it through slowly. There is a picture of this spot somewhere on the forums if you do a search.​ 
If you decide to do it this way just be careful that you stick to the side of the grommet when you're poking through in order to avoid the wires already in there.​


----------

